# Engine cranks, starts, then dies



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

My friend's sentra is having starting issues. Im only going off of what hes telling me and i havent seen the car yet. He says he starts it, it idles for a few seconds, then dies. I know he has an exhaust leak and the only mod he has done is a full exhaust in which he eliminated the cat :lame: . 
Not sure if the O2 sensor is on the cat or not but he says he has a CEL from the exhaust. He tried to reset the ECU and still nothing. He also checked his plus, air filter, etc and nothing. 

I think its the exhaust leak that is causing his problem. My theory is this, the leak is causing a mis calculation somewhere in the A/F mix


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> I know he has an exhaust leak and the only mod he has done is a full exhaust in which he eliminated the cat :lame: .
> Not sure if the O2 sensor is on the cat or not but he says he has a CEL from the exhaust. He tried to reset the ECU and still nothing. He also checked his plus, air filter, etc and nothing.


Well I'm sure eleminating the cat is causing the CEL. 
There could be a number of things causing the issue. Bad fuel filter. Crap plugs. Bad gasoline. 

If you could get more information that would be great. 

Also, I know this may sounds REALLY stupid but make sure he's go enough fuel in his car. You don't know how many people say thier car just died and have it towed somewhere only to find out they are out of gas.

p.s. Year? engine?


----------



## sentraspecialist (Oct 29, 2005)

I know someone who has had the same problem with his car.if the fuel thing doesn,t work out then check the ignition switch. If its about to go out (or did) it will have that same effect.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

He did have enough gas in there. Took it to the dealer and they said it was the MAF sensor i believe.


----------

